# Incredible mind-blowing video on mind & neurons



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

oPEdDcs_8ZQ[/MEDIA]]Recommend watching it full screen HD 

Note: I think this video might have fallen for a common logical fallacy. They say, 'labeling/judging is bad.' The problem there is that that is a judgement within itself. How do they get out of that one? Also, I am unsure of the idea that we need others for a sense of self as an adult. Perhaps I'm wrong there, but I think that if you are raised in a healthy and loving way, you have a much more constant sense of self. The norm is dysfunction, so the brains they are studying will all give evidence to suggest that we have no solid sense of self. Hmmm. Interesting ideas nonetheless. I definitely prefer like the first two thirds more than the last bit.


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

> 'labeling/judging is bad.'


As all religion, they try to repress themself.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Very interesting video, indeed.



never_giving_up said:


> They say, 'labeling/judging is bad.'


I don't think they say that.

What they say is that labeling is not necessarily bad, but getting too emotionally attached to a label is, because it might not let you consider other possibilities and arguments that you would in other circumstances, and "blind" you when making a choice related to it.
Applies to every religion and even to atheism, as long as the person is too deeply attached with it in their knowledge paradigm.

In layman's terms, don't get stuck with an idea.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Quarter Pounder said:


> Very interesting video, indeed.
> 
> I don't think they say that.
> 
> ...


There are logical problems with this statement. 'Don't get stuck with an idea' is an absolute statement that cancels itself out. If it is incorrect to "stick" with one idea, then it logically follows that it should also be incorrect to stick with the idea, 'don't get stuck with an idea.' It's a self-detonating statement. The very same as the commonly said, 'there is no such thing as truth.'


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting this video









It was interesting


----------



## yongyutu (Jul 4, 2011)

I think so, for many people to help.

_______________
microsoft office 2007
purchase microsoft office
microsoft office for mac


----------



## biggon (Jul 4, 2011)

I really enjoyed this, thanks for sharing!


----------

